# Pumkin Demon head



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm working on a Pumkin Demon Scarecrow thingy. Figured I'd show it off a little and show how I made the head.

I started with a plastic skull and a resin pumkin. Cut a hole in the pumkin and inserted the skull.









Next I whipped up some sculpting material using latex paint, powdered floor leveler/concrete crack filler and cotton. Basically used the material to fill the seam where the skull fit into the pumkin and to sculp the shape of the face. I didn't mix it well enough so it dried rough. No problem though because I planned on sanding the material to smooth it out anyway.









After sanding I painted a basic undercoat of darker colors to create depth.









After that dried it was a mtter of finishing the painting, adding details such as the ping pong ball eyeballs and hot glue drool. Then a couple of coats of poly and it's done.









It should look pretty wicked when it's done. The entire prop is going to be huge. Probably movement in the head and arms. I'll keep ya'll posted on the whole project.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats pretty wicked, great work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The head look great! Looking forward to seeing the completed creature.


----------



## sassafrass-spook (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome--loved using hot glue for drool! Just the kind of pointers that I had hoped to find on this site.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That is awesome Hog! Great idea and an even better sculpt.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Oh man do I like this.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, I've never done any sculping or anything like this before, so it was a learning experience. The hot glue drool was actually an accident at 1st. A little glue dripped down from one of the teeth, and I thought it loked cool.....so I added more to make it look like slober. A trick I'll use in the future for sure.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That happened to me with Gorilla Glue! Except GG looks bubbly, foamy. Great slobber.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So creative, nice work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I got started on the body. Here's an update.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

This is looking like it's going to be pretty amazing. The head alone is very well done and extremely horrific!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Almost finished the body. I'll post it in the showcase when it's done. I'd post pics of the progress but I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's COOL......


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

This has inspired me... I'm hoping to pull off a hodge-podge of European and American folk tales for 2014, and now I'm trying to fit pumpkin skulls into it (deranged nature spirits comes to mind). Plus my 6 year old daughter, who is haunt approved, keeps belting me with different ideas... many of which are just surreal (or outright silly like her 'bathroom scene' zombies). I guess the fruit doesn't fall too far from the crab apple tree... :jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Grimm Pickins said:


> This has inspired me... I'm hoping to pull off a hodge-podge of European and American folk tales for 2014, and now I'm trying to fit pumpkin skulls into it (deranged nature spirits comes to mind). Plus my 6 year old daughter, who is haunt approved, keeps belting me with different ideas... many of which are just surreal (or outright silly like her 'bathroom scene' zombies). I guess the fruit doesn't fall too far from the crab apple tree... :jol:


 That's funny.....almost sounds like me. My daughter comes up with alot of ideas and this pumkin demon was one of them. Deranged nature creature is a good way to describe this prop. It's like a sureal living organic scarecrow....that feeds on wandering victoms that get too close......sucking them into his gullet to transform them into a living appendage of himself (this will all make sense when ya'll see the final prop. I swear!)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking great, is the tongue just paper? Did you cover it with anything prior to painting it?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nope, the tongue is actually part of the plastic skull that I used to form the face. I basically just cut the backside of the skull off and cut a piece out of that to use as a tongue.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

This project was finished a couple of weeks ago. Here's the link to it if anyone's interested. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38322


----------



## Rclsu13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, that's really really cool. Reminds me of the Halloween 2 movie poster!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is freakin sweet.
Really nice work!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Freakin' awesome!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments everybody. I finished the entire prop a while ago. Here it is if y'all want to see it.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38322


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

You could sell these, I will take 5.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Jacksonville Haunter said:


> You could sell these, I will take 5.


lol....yeah, I was actually talking to my wife about maybe throwing a sign out at my next haunt advertising custom halloween props, or even throwing an add on craigslist.


----------



## staticfurball (Aug 8, 2014)

That is really cool, I never thought to use the combination of floor filler with latex paint. I'd like to try something like that!


----------

